# The End Of Top Gear....



## darkzero (Mar 25, 2015)

And I'm not talking about the horrible US spin off, I'm surprised that lasted as long as it has.

After all the drama in the past weeks with Clarkson, looks like an end has come to Top Gear. I loved that show!

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32052736


----------



## great white (Mar 25, 2015)

Being a hard core "car guy", I also enjoyed the show. One of my must see shows when it is on, despite the blatant pandering to anything that was remotely British built or had any kind of british connection.

But, as I understand from the article:

A "star" who was " on his last warning" and verbally and physically abused his producer because there was "no hot meal provided during a day of shooting" sounds like someone who had become a huge "prima donna".

I fly search and rescue and may endure some of the most stressful, horrifying and terrifying situations a person can think of during a 15-19 hour mission, all while being lucky if I get a bottle of water and some dehydrated beef jerky as breakfast/lunch/supper.

Sad the show may end. Absolutely no sympathy at all for Jeremy Clarkson who now seems, at least to me, to be a huge spoiled self important brat.

I have lost total and complete respect for the man and will not be likely to watch anything associated with him ever again.

Consequences.

Everyone has to deal with 'em mate.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 25, 2015)

Clarkson reminds me of a wrestling announcer, loud and brash. Watched a few episodes while in the UK a couple years ago. It was not on my have to watch list after that.
Pierre


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 26, 2015)

i used to be a big fan but stopped watching it a while back after the hover van episode where they knocked someone out of a boat and laughed about it. i went to school with idiots like that and didn't want to waste my time watching their antics. it's a shame as the car stuff was well done. clarkson is a giant penis, so it's not a huge surprise what happened


----------



## lowlife (Apr 1, 2015)

I do wonder if someone else will pick them up. I find it hard to believe that they wouldn't be an income producing juggernaut. I love the show and watch it religiously but I do agree with the sentiment that maybe JC was just a "little too big for his britches"


----------



## great white (Apr 1, 2015)

lowlife said:


> I do wonder if someone else will pick them up. I find it hard to believe that they wouldn't be an income producing juggernaut. I love the show and watch it religiously but I do agree with the sentiment that maybe JC was just a "little too big for his britches"


Of course someone will.

The almighty buck (or in this case, pound) rules all....


----------



## lowlife (Apr 1, 2015)

My favorite part of the show is watching a real review of the cars I will never be able to afford, Hell even afford to look at! Its kinda like watching the Miss Universe contest?


----------

